# I almost peed my pants!



## Dober174 (Feb 25, 2004)

Today was a good day. I am a figure skating coach in Houston, and I have a student with whom I was talking about buying a M3. She told me that she has a neighbor, some old grandmother, who is selling some "small pretty BMW." My wife and I called her and went to see the car. It's a 2003 M3, fully loaded with just over 2000 miles... SMG, Xenon, Black with black interior, navigation.... everything. We drove from her gates of her driveway to her house for 5 minutes. Her husband died not long ago and she lives by herself now. She doesn't know how to use the SMG and she's uncomfortable in the car, because it was her husband's and it reminds her too much of him. So she is selling it. I am 22, my wife is 21. we told her how we met, got married, blah blah blah... and she was almost in tears. She said that she would sell us her car for $35,000.  I almost peed my pants. Today was the best day of my life (I hope my wife doens't read this... she'll kill me.)
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Dober174 said:


> Today was a good day. I am a figure skating coach in Houston, and I have a student with whom I was talking about buying a M3. She told me that she has a neighbor, some old grandmother, who is selling some "small pretty BMW." My wife and I called her and went to see the car. It's a 2003 M3, fully loaded with just over 2000 miles... SMG, Xenon, Black with black interior, navigation.... everything. We drove from her gates of her driveway to her house for 5 minutes. Her husband died not long ago and she lives by herself now. She doesn't know how to use the SMG and she's uncomfortable in the car, because it was her husband's and it reminds her too much of him. So she is selling it. I am 22, my wife is 21. we told her how we met, got married, blah blah blah... and she was almost in tears. She said that she would sell us her car for $35,000.  I almost peed my pants. Today was the best day of my life (I hope my wife doens't read this... she'll kill me.)
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you buy it? Sounds like you put yourself in the right place at the right time.

Hey, just for fun, come up with a Part 2 to this story. You know, the part, where 21 year old drives home, wheels fall off, and "little old grandmother" is laughing all the way to the bank.... 

Seriously, congrats and good luck!

Alex


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Dober174 said:


> Today was a good day.


You sir, are a master of understatement


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

:jawdrop: wewt


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AJAX said:


> You sir, are a master of understatement


 :rofl: :thumbup: Nicely said!!!!

Yea, so did you buy it????? :yikes:


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I have been approached several times by and old woman in Texas who runs one of the most profitable chop shops in the south. She always uses the "78 year old husband died" story and sells MB and BMW's dirt cheap. Look for weld marks just in front of the doors. Chances are its the front end of one car and the mid section of another. 

Don't pay attention to the paragraph above- just kidding around. I'd jump all over that deal and either keep it or sell it. Good job!


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

What a crock.. why can't life be this good to all of us?   :bawling:  :tsk:


----------



## Dober174 (Feb 25, 2004)

We went back to see the woman today with a friend who knows cars well. He said that she probably never drove the car more than 40 mph because the tires look like they were put on 5 minutes ago. He said the car is in perfect shape... like new from the dealer! I'm going to try and get her down to 30,000.... I'll say something about needing 5000 for insurance, or something like that... who knows... wouldn't it be great if she ended up paying ME to take the car off her hands?!?!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Dober174 said:


> We went back to see the woman today with a friend who knows cars well. He said that she probably never drove the car more than 40 mph because the tires look like they were put on 5 minutes ago. He said the car is in perfect shape... like new from the dealer! I'm going to try and get her down to 30,000.... I'll say something about needing 5000 for insurance, or something like that... who knows... wouldn't it be great if she ended up paying ME to take the car off her hands?!?!


Hey Dober,

You go ahead and negotiate. Maybe start at 10K. Take your time. Meanwhile, why don't you pass me this lady's phone number so I can help you out.... 

Alex


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

FireFly said:


> I have been approached several times by and old woman in Texas who runs one of the most profitable chop shops in the south. She always uses the "78 year old husband died" story and sells MB and BMW's dirt cheap. Look for weld marks just in front of the doors. Chances are its the front end of one car and the mid section of another.
> 
> Don't pay attention to the paragraph above- just kidding around. I'd jump all over that deal and either keep it or sell it. Good job!


 :rofl:


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Lucky bastard.....reminds me of that commercial with that old lady selling the lamborghini for dirt cheap. Why cant this kind of stuff happen to me  

I'd be very happy to take the car off her hands if you dont buy it


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Dober174 said:


> We went back to see the woman today with a friend who knows cars well. He said that she probably never drove the car more than 40 mph because the tires look like they were put on 5 minutes ago. He said the car is in perfect shape... like new from the dealer! I'm going to try and get her down to 30,000.... I'll say something about needing 5000 for insurance, or something like that... who knows... wouldn't it be great if she ended up paying ME to take the car off her hands?!?!


If she is in fact telling the truth and everything is legit then I know that I personally would feel terrible about trying to take advantage of this lady. She has made a better than fair offer, why not just take her up on it? I'm sorry, but I just don't get the point of beating up on this lady who just lost her husband to save yourself a coupe grand when you are already stealing the car. :tsk:


----------



## Dober174 (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't want to do anything bad or take advantage of her. My wife and I have spent a little time getting to know her and she is this crazy fun lady. She wears more make up than all the rest of the girls in Texas put together. Her house is probably around 5 million dollar home... she has 4 other cars in her collection, 2 Mercedes' and 1 caddy, plus this M3. She has a son who is the president of some company, and he doesn't need her help, money or cars, so this M3 is just sitting there waiting to be thrown away. She doens't need the money. I, on the other hand, am not a millionare. I got this money through a loan, I have gotten tickets so my insurance isn't low. Plus, I'm from Russia, and our train of thought is the less I have to pay, the better. :nono: :neener:


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

I hope you get burned for trying to take advantage of her. Just because she has $ doesn't mean u r entitled to get it for free. :spank:


----------



## Dober174 (Feb 25, 2004)

I couldn't wait. We went and picked up my baby today! Funny story. I gave her $35,000 ($10,000 cash and the rest check - that's what she asked for.) We signed all the paperwork and she went to put the title in an envelope for me. When my wife and I got home (I got there a lot faster than her!) I opened the envelope to look at all the STUFF... and there was $3000 cash! We called her and asked her to please take it back, that she had already done way too much for us. She said no, that the money is not an issue to her, that she "just likes making people happy."!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now, her granddaughter is taking ice skating lessons from me and my wife!  :neener: :banana:  :fingers: :bareass:


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

bren said:


> If she is in fact telling the truth and everything is legit then I know that I personally would feel terrible about trying to take advantage of this lady. She has made a better than fair offer, why not just take her up on it? I'm sorry, but I just don't get the point of beating up on this lady who just lost her husband to save yourself a coupe grand when you are already stealing the car. :tsk:


I agree wholeheartdly. Don't cheat this woman. I couldn't live with myself if I did.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Dober174 said:


> I couldn't wait. We went and picked up my baby today! Funny story. I gave her $35,000 ($10,000 cash and the rest check - that's what she asked for.) We signed all the paperwork and she went to put the title in an envelope for me. When my wife and I got home (I got there a lot faster than her!) I opened the envelope to look at all the STUFF... and there was $3000 cash! We called her and asked her to please take it back, that she had already done way too much for us. She said no, that the money is not an issue to her, that she "just likes making people happy."!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now, her granddaughter is taking ice skating lessons from me and my wife!  :neener: :banana: :fingers: :bareass:


I'm getting skeptical here. Are you serious? This just doesn't happen. Let's see some pix. This is just too good of a fortune for a brand new poster. The "I'm going to see if I can get it down to $30000" made me wonder, but this is too much.

For your sake, I hope it's true, but this seems fishy.


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, this sounds like a Psych experiment


----------



## beam3 (Sep 3, 2003)

let's see a pic bud.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Dober174 said:


> I couldn't wait. We went and picked up my baby today! Funny story. I gave her $35,000 ($10,000 cash and the rest check - that's what she asked for.) We signed all the paperwork and she went to put the title in an envelope for me. When my wife and I got home (I got there a lot faster than her!) I opened the envelope to look at all the STUFF... and there was $3000 cash! We called her and asked her to please take it back, that she had already done way too much for us. She said no, that the money is not an issue to her, that she "just likes making people happy."!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now, her granddaughter is taking ice skating lessons from me and my wife!  :neener: :banana: :fingers: :bareass:


Next thing he'll tell us is that she never cashed that check and that's why she insisted on a check. Yeah right.


----------

